# To Everyone on This Forum



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

What i kind of thought was anyone that wanted to could come and you just come and talk or look whatever and go as you please
maybe if we all wear name tags we could just walk up to each other and say hi that way ))It does not have to be a formal meeting.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I'd support any weekend in January after New Year's. The wife has been begging to go to Dundee and I'll sure try to make it.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

it should be in southeat michingan do people that cant drive that far can make itofr example......me jk

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Make sure you know what your shooting @ and knock it dead and keep those reels screamen


----------



## BowHunt10 (Aug 30, 2000)

Ill be home for the holidays, if you have it in the end of dec i'll be there. Good luck!


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Just the guys?? 

------------------
The most wild, crazy, shootin' gal in Mid-Michigan!


----------



## HUNT'NUF2 (Jul 18, 2000)

Absolutely not Hope. Everyone was welcome at the last outing.

------------------
Joel


----------



## sticksandrocks (Oct 12, 2000)

I up for it. The wife and I have been wanting to go down to Dundee anyways. 

Someone needs to take the ball. How about January 14, 2001. I not sure of how we can go about when we actually get there. I did like the name tag idea. Then it's little less formal. Maybe with our names and handles.



------------------
Sticks and Rocks


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

January 14 is a Sunday. How about January 13th?


----------



## sticksandrocks (Oct 12, 2000)

Either should be ok for me. I was trying to get some date down. Maybe a new topic shuld be opened for only the date question to get some quickier reply's.


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Awesome!  Then, count me - and my husband in.  Animal heads also? LOL!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I believe that sounds like a most excellant idea  Cabelas rules!

------------------
Phish


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2000)

I called Cabelas today . They said they have meeting rooms . But the guy incahrge was supposed to get back to me . I kind of need to know how many. What about before Christmas or after ??
I am waiting your replys and please pass this on. Really all we would need would be a little table there with someone getting peoples name tags to them and then everyone can just walk around and drewl over the mounts ))


please email me at 
[email protected] and let me know either before or after and how many will attend 
Also what i was thinking was maybe a stick on name tag you could wear in the store with your nick or handle on it . Then you could just shake the persons hand and say hi 
as fopr hope there is a lot of FULL Animal mounts there


thanks in advance !


Gary




[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 12-06-2000).]


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Definetly after xmas is best for me. 

please email me at 
[email protected] and let me know either before or after and how many will attend 
Also what i was thinking was maybe a stick on name tag you could wear in the store with your nick or handle on it . Then you could just shake the persons hand and say hi 
as fopr hope there is a lot of FULL Animal mounts there


thanks in advance !


Gary


[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 12-06-2000).][/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

Ok FOLKS  i have the room at Cabelas Reserved and the earliest date i could get is February 4th the cost of the room is $150 from 10:00 am to 5:30 Pm maybe we could even have a DEBATE i have TWO Fourm members in MIND LOL . But i need input on this ASAP 


gary 

[email protected] 

[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 12-08-2000).]


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sounds like a good date to me. I will have to check with the boss though before making a commitment. Hope to let you know Sunday!

------------------
ONE shot, ONE kill..No excuses, no exceptions EVER!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Moving to outing forum.


----------

